# Illinois (Midwest) Meeting Anyone?



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

We have not had one in a while, anyone interested in getting together?


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Illinois Meeting Anyone?*

Sounds interesting , JP intersted?


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Illinois Meeting Anyone?*

I'm interested. That's two of us.


----------



## Champhibians (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Illinois Meeting Anyone?*

I am also interested I would come.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll definitely go


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Depending on the timeline, I may be interested, however, both WI and MN groups are getting closer to getting something going, and both are looking fairly close to each other timewise...and I'm kind of behind with my auto mainatance due to lack of funds...


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm interested but it depends on timing as well.

Chris


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I was very interested in seeing how many people were interested in getting together. Here are my thoughts. I am thinking weather, location, and time. 

*Date:* Who is interested in meeting in March, April, or even May?

*Location:* Peoria, Il area. I know several people are from the suburbs, but I am not. I can get a location in Central Illinois for free, so more than likely no fees for admission or tables. This would not be a fairgrounds, agricultural building, ect.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

well i just saw this post. i'm ready to have another meeting as well. Theres alot of factors , Location , time, etc. I could never make to Perioa, with a new kid it will be hard enough. (not that it matters I'm one person) Spring time seems like a good time, seem far away but will be here before you know it. Little better weather for travel, also more time to get a good meeting setup. I could host in springtime. Just a thought. Anyone have any thoughts on that. JP


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Spring sounds good to me too. I would be able to go to JP's definitely, a lot closer for me (15 minutes), Peoria is pretty far, but I could possibly go if the timing was perfect. Of course, I haven't met any of you except JP, so me going I am sure won't influence the decision on location one way or another.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this open to anyone in the chicagoland frog community? I'd be interested in attending.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Usually yes, I've never heard of an exclusive meet...even if you are just thinking of starting the hobby, and want to check it out, by all means, go.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the idea of a meeting but get really tired of traveling 3 plus hours to go to shows etc. I live right smack in the middle of the state and anything is that or more in travel time for me. Chicago, Joliet, St. Louis, Indy or anywhere there are shows involves a lot of travel for me. Peroia is still about 1.5 hours for me but a lot closer that what is usually around here and personally I would like to see something closer.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested. Of course, a Chicago area/suburbs location sounds more appealing to me, but I could probably make the trip somewhere a little further if the timing worked out.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im In For Sure!!


----------



## BASSMS1726 (Apr 29, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a closer meeting here in central Illinois! I have to drive all over for work so something closer to Champaign would be great!


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah Im also in central illinois and always driving 3 hours is a pain I would love Peoria its only 45 mins to an hour for me.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Depending on timing circumstances and such, I would be down for meeting up. 

Unfortunately, like the rest of us here, I'm on a pretty tight schedule.

Interested for sure, though.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

interested as well. Live in Springfield so Peoria wouldn't be bad. New to the hobby so wouldn't mind meeting more experienced froggers.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Can we get something planned


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm in Champaign, so Peoria or even some where on the U of I campus; if some one has connections with the U of I would good for me.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm by no means a part of this although I'd like to attend. How about everyone copy what I'm saying and just reply as what town you're from and how interested you are in going. Someone could then just find whats in the middle of the area codes right? Also maybe which weekend day is better for everyone. 

Crestwood, IL 60445 weekends are great with notice


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Minooka, 60447


----------



## Kevin_T82 (Aug 10, 2009)

Champaign 61822 weekend with notice


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Streamwood 60107, weekends with notice.

Ulises


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Glen Ellyn, 60137 any day with notice


----------



## chicagofrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

Chicago, 60615 Weekends with notice


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Chicago, 60626


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Clinton 61727 anytime as long as I know in advance


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry, I have been absent from the thread. My grad thesis class is slowly killing me. I am in Pekin, IL and can get a room here for free/next to nothing. Let me check the room availability and I will get a few dates out there. Does May work for people?


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

just throwing this out there. I work at the Chicago Reptile House and I was trying to put together a meeting like the coral clubs do at my shop. The shop provides free booze and pizza and discounts on everything every once in awhile for the coral guys. If Orland Park would work for the majority I'm sure I could get us a place to meet, discounts on any dry goods, and if anyone wanted to put together a sndf or understory order we could do it in bulk to save on shipping. Just an idea.


----------



## bipolarbabe (Nov 23, 2009)

OHhhh, I want to visit!
Streamwood, IL 60107 Anytime.


----------



## chicagofrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

I vote for the Chicago Reptile House!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

mE too!

.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I would be down for sure. I try to find a reason to drop into the chicago reptile house whenever I can anyway


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rich Frye was inquiring about interest in a Chicago area meet, on one of the other boards.
He does not participate here...
Dart Den - View topic - Chicagoland Area Dart Spring Meeting


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

He had also mentioned it on dartfrogz board. I brought up the fact that Matt had got permission from chicago reptile house to hold the meet there. I think at this point maybe we should just pick a date and get the ball rolling.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

When something does get nailed down, shoot a PM to zbrinks (runs the michigan Dendro mailing list)...maybe worth a road trip.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I do have a problem with Chicago Reptile House. It is a retailer, so is there going to be a problem with people selling products and frogs? I would think this is a conflict of interests to the business.


----------



## chicagofrogs (Jan 17, 2010)

I think we should schedule something for May somewhere.

Matt, Were you able to confirm that we can meet at the Chicago Reptile House? Also whether there would be any concerns with people buying/trading frogs?

Does anyone else want to volunteer a meeting location?


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

As I thought that hosting a meeting at the reptile house would initially be a good idea I had talked it over with a couple guys in the hobby and the overall consensus is that we may want to pick a better location. I would still offer our shop as a location but am rethinking the idea altogether. I do know the shop would be ok with allowing for trading although I also have come to believe that they would probably expect more business than they would receive. Overall, I hear that Rich Frye is planning on a meeting sometime so I may opt for that. If the most of you want something a little sooner why not just pick a logical location outside or even at a members house and we could bbq, have some beers, and trade some frogs.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I was at Pete's today and he told me he's having a get together on May 8th


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Mertens'?
Is that date negotiable? That's Mother's day weekend...I'm guessing that may pose a problem for a few people...


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

YeaH Mertens. You might want to call to confirm the date. I remember him saying May 8th. But to anyone who's interested, it's probably best to call him.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Dancing frogs said:


> Mertens'?
> Is that date negotiable? That's Mother's day weekend...I'm guessing that may pose a problem for a few people...


Yeah, seeing how he is now living with a new mom, someone better remind him that's Mother's Day for his own safety.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Aurotaenia said:


> Yeah, seeing how he is now living with a new mom, someone better remind him that's Mother's Day for his own safety.


LMAO. Poor guy. We must warn him before he gets stuck in the doghouse.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Summer is a better time, I'll talk to Pete.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

most of these meets are always at Pete's and i hear they are always good, so i will be in as long as it's ok with him, I missed the show today so i was not able to talk to him.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Illinois (Midwest) Meeting Anyone? New info*

Dave and Erin are not running the Midwest Frog Fest this year so I have decided to do the Mideast Frog Feast once again. 
The first one was a real nice turn-out and I think everyone had a great time. 
The date will need to be finalized, but the weekend of September 25-26 should be locked in soon. I may even make it a two day event if there is enough interest. 

The location will be the same as last one in 2008. 
Forest River Civic Association Hall. 
207 Lee St. 
Mt. Prospect IL. 

This local is just outside of Chicago with O'Hare about ten minutes away. 
Free Parking with food and drink sold. 

There is limited space to vend and this is going to be advertised this year , not just word of mouth. So if you are interest in vending please contact me ASAP to ensure you get the space you need. 

This will be a much cheaper alternative to the Midwest event. Don't miss out. 

Frye Brothers' Frogs 
[email protected]


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Illinois (Midwest) Meeting Anyone? New info*



daryl34 said:


> Dave and Erin are not running the Midwest Frog Fest this year so I have decided to do the Mideast Frog Feast once again.
> The first one was a real nice turn-out and I think everyone had a great time.
> The date will need to be finalized, but the weekend of September 25-26 should be locked in soon. I may even make it a two day event if there is enough interest.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Email sent.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Illinois (Midwest) Meeting Anyone? New info*

Ill be there! Its in my calendar


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Illinois (Midwest) Meeting Anyone? New info*



spottedcircus said:


> Ill be there! Its in my calendar


+1. Can't wait.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I sure had a hoot last time!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm up for another Feast!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll be doin that fo sho!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

As for a meet on May, Any updates??


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Any updates for the Mideast Frog Feast? I really hope it get's locked in, I'd love to go!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Any Frog Feast news? I wanted to see about making hotel reservations


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll check with Rich.


----------

